# RCR Para Wings



## Wes_Robinson (4 Sep 2008)

While doing some search for 1950's insignia, I came across these, would these have been an actual issue.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2008)

The Maple Leaf doesn't look quite right.  Neither does the Parachute.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (4 Sep 2008)

thats what I thought to but there so close to the 1950's cloth ones, I dont know if they were custom or an actual issue. I only ask cause im making a shadow box and the member served in a jump coy during Korea, I dont wanna use the cloth wings, and torn between using current white leaf ones or those if there real.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Sep 2008)

I wore the cloth ones on my battle dress and service dress tunics back in the pre-green uniform days. As for the metal ones, I have seen small metal wings pinned on white summer mess kit, but I can't say if these are the same type. It was a very long time ago and I only saw a very few examples, usually while partly/mostly/well in the bag, so I can't really help.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (4 Sep 2008)

no apologize needed, stories always welcomed. would it be wrong for me to use current metal white leaf jump wings instead of the cloth ones (trying to keep everything metal in the shadow box) since if he served still to this day, he would've been wearing the white ones. or am I barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## big_castor (4 Sep 2008)

Joe Drouin sells a full size repro of both the metal and cloth pre-1968 wings :


----------



## Wes_Robinson (4 Sep 2008)

wow those are nice but there the exact same as the current ones just more colour enamel and the 3 lines in the left. im more curious if there was an actual metal jump wing during the 50's authorized to wear.

thanks for the pic and link.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2008)

That appears to be a red star, 

Maybe Chinese or Vietnamese, maybe?

dileas

tess


----------



## Wes_Robinson (4 Sep 2008)

that thought crossed my mind but it didnt fit with the rest,  see the below link, look above Clyde Richard Van Tassel served 9 Years in the Cdn Military. they are minature there, but still are they or real issue or custom made? ive even seen current ones today with a red parachute.

http://vantasselmilitarymedalmounting.blogspot.com/


----------



## BillN (4 Sep 2008)

I have 2 pairs of the jump wings in the first picture.  The emblem in the middle does in fact look more like a "Red Star" that a maple leaf, but they were issued to me in 1981 at CFB Ottawa South by Base Supply.  They were the issued pattern of the day to be worn centred *ON* the shirt pocket if you had other wings, or specialist emblems, being worn *ABOVE* the pocket.

Later in the early 1990's, I was issued a newer pattern that were a miniature version of the larger metal pin on wings that are still worn in shirt sleeve order.

Hope this clears things up.

Cheers,
Bill

.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (4 Sep 2008)

perfectly, thanks alot, any clue on newer style jumps wings with red leaf and chute? this ones just out of curiosity, seen one on William Sculley's website.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2008)

Wes_Robinson said:
			
		

> perfectly, thanks alot, any clue on newer style jumps wings with red leaf and chute? this ones just out of curiosity, seen one on William Sculley's website.



The Red Maple Leaf are Basic Parachutist Wings are worn by anyone who has passed their Basic Para Course.  The White Maple Leaf is worn by members who are qualified Para and have served in an Operational Parachute Unit/Position.


----------



## Wes_Robinson (4 Sep 2008)

that i've learned, thanks to the many posts on this site, but im talking about wings with a red chute.


----------



## armyvern (4 Sep 2008)

Wes_Robinson said:
			
		

> that i've learned, thanks to the many posts on this site, but im talking about wings with a red chute.



I believe that those were introduced at the same time as the "white chute/white leaf" wings.

White with white for those serving in Jump Units/posns. Red with red for those holding the Basic Para qual who had not served in a jump Unit or jump posn.

I remember seeing them way way back when ... I was a Pte.

Then we went to all plain gold metal with just the leafs enameled. I'd argue that probably occured to save to .03 cents each in production costs for each set of wings due to using less enamel - it was the dark days of slash slash slash the budget ... when troops actually had to say "bang" out in the field. People were cut, and money (ie costs) was slashed absolutely anywhere it could be.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Sep 2008)

Wes, you might have better luck getting a specific answer here (despite the name it has collectors from across the Commonwealth):

British Military Badge Forum

Alternatively, try Lou Grimshaw at Grimshaw Military Antiques, he is probably one of the leading authorities on para insignia in the country.  He's also a good source to help you find exactly what you need for badges.


----------

